# Hunting Deer With A Rifle?



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Got your attention. How would one go by changing the law to hunt deer with a straight walled pistol cartridge. Some states have changed their laws to allow it. Who thinks it would be a cool idea to do it here also. 

I know the rules 

Archery Season Longbow: minimum draw weight 40 lbs. 

Crossbow: draw weight not less than 75 lbs. The arrow tip shall have a minimum of two cutting edges which may be exposed or unexposed minimum 3/4 inch width. Expandable and mechanical broadheads are legal. Poisoned or explosive arrows are illegal.

Gun Season and Youth Deer Gun Season: 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using one ball or
one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition); or muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger; or handgun with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger, or longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for Archery Season). Shotguns cannot be capable of holding more than three shells. 

Statewide Muzzleloader Season: Longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for archery season), muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger, or muzzleloading shotgun of 10 gauge or smaller using one ball per barrel.

I have seen some states changed you can hunt with a rifle as long as it's a straight wall pistol cartridge. So would anyone be willing to go along. I have no idea what to do maybe contact the lawyer. I ought to call Fishy Mitchy down at ODNR see what he has to say. I think Indiana just changed their laws to allow it I know theres some more out there. Ruger has that nice bolt action in 44 mag. I just think it would be fun and add another unique thing to deer season hey could bring in more money right?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They hold public meetings once or twice a year, to get the publics opinions and ideas about seasons and regulations. That would be your best bet, by far. It takes a lot of people wanting the same thing before they make a change, particularly one like that. Though we know it wouldn't hurt anything, there would be a large group who would insist that it would be the end of deer hunting in Ohio.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I just think it's a fun idea maybe add some more income for tags and what not. It might also make Mitch a little more frustrated when deer season comes around. I don't think it would be the end of deer season there is plenty maybe finally be able to thin out the numbers to where they need to be.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me a 20 gauge slug is basically the same as a .45 slug and I love those lever actions chambered in pistol rounds. I used a winchester in .444 when I hunted in Maine years ago great brush gun.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes thats what I am talking about in my opinion a Lever or bolt with a straight walled pistol cartridge would make a better brush gun. I have been looking at the Wild West Guns their lever action chambered in .500 S&W. They have found that the .500S&W performs better than a 45/70 and is close to a 450 Nitro once fired out of a long barrel.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the DNR's issue with rifles even chambered in pistol rounds is safety. I just moved to columbus from CT. last year the public hunting land here was pretty crowded during gun season. The way they did it in CT was to hunt with a rifle it had to be on private land of ten acres or more that may be an option here.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I can see that. I understand the public land being over crowded. But man you can still do damage with a slug gun. Specially some of the new loads that will go straight through the animal.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats exactly why I won't be going out this year during gun season bow season is long enough I don't need to risk my life on someone else's carelessness. Plus my buddy has 300 private acres in NY me and my .270 can watch over you know who's there and everyone knows where they are supposed to be. although I still think Rifles in straight walled pistol rounds would be great here on private land.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Family owns a bunch of private land out east. Blue Rock and Tuscawarus County thats where I usually go anyways public land becomes to crowded. So It would be fun. Now I need to find someone with some private land to take some hogs. 

I wil get to use my rifle though for Elk hunting this year in Colorado. 

Next will be a Bear hunt just havent found where to go yet.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

If you find those hogs let me Know I've been wanting to go hog hunting never been. Have you heard about the program DNR wants to start matching land owners with hunters like match.com or eharmony I read an article about it in the columbus paper a couple weeks ago?


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Will do man haven't seen any on familys land alot of turkeys though Im sure thee has to be some out there. I have a friend that has a family member says he ses them out in Logan County so I am going to make some calls to find them. Coyotes I just have to walk outside and can pick them off like crazy. There hang out by the creek like crazy.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I've heard alot of Yotes hear in Delaware county haven't seen any yet though. I haven't seen a turkey in the 11 months I've been here either but the rabbits are thick Yummmm. I'm headed up to NY turkey huntin in two weeks anyway should have some luck.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Well good luck bring back a big gobbler. I hear anyting about some land to hunt hogs on I will let you know.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Yes thats what I am talking about in my opinion a Lever or bolt with a straight walled pistol cartridge would make a better brush gun. I have been looking at the Wild West Guns their lever action chambered in .500 S&W. They have found that the .500S&W performs better than a 45/70 and is close to a 450 Nitro once fired out of a long barrel.


At $3.50 a shot the 500 better perform! A box of 20 hunting loads was $70 last night @ the local Gander Mountain. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

One Legged Josh said:


> At $3.50 a shot the 500 better perform! A box of 20 hunting loads was $70 last night @ the local Gander Mountain. Too rich for my blood.


You pay for the performance. Eventually I could just get everything together and load my own.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i think it would be a good addition to our hunting season, what a bout a week just for this like gun week or muzzleloader.

speaksup have you thought about w.virginia for bear they have soem big black bears down there my cousin got 2 last year and his son got one. said they had seven walk in on them at one time. i am supposed to go this year if i can get the time off work. i have been wanting to go hog hunting but the only info i have gooten so far is on ranch hunting and that isn't exactly what i had in mind


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

One Legged Josh said:


> At $3.50 a shot the 500 better perform! A box of 20 hunting loads was $70 last night @ the local Gander Mountain. Too rich for my blood.


This past season I sighted my slug gun (new scope) with Remington Accu-Tip
ammo (3" magnum) at $19.99 a box plus tax it works out to be over $4 a shot.
But they are awsome 1.5" group at 100 yds. (off a bench)


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Bonemann said:


> This past season I sighted my slug gun (new scope) with Remington Accu-Tip
> ammo (3" magnum) at $19.99 a box plus tax it works out to be over $4 a shot.
> But they are awsome 1.5" group at 100 yds. (off a bench)


Just as some lures are designed to catch fisherman, some loads are designed to catch hunters. A $0.75 slug will kill a whitetail just as dead. But, to each his own. If you have more confidence in an expensive round, use it!
I shoot expensive turkey loads, when I could use something less. Because I have confidence in them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

a $.75 slug is not THAT accurate.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> a $.75 slug is not THAT accurate.


Didnt say it was. But I would be willing to bet more deer have been killed with green box "sluggers" than any other of the new sabots. Its all what *you* want to use/ spend.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

BunkerChunker said:


> I think the DNR's issue with rifles even chambered in pistol rounds is safety. I just moved to columbus from CT. last year the public hunting land here was pretty crowded during gun season. The way they did it in CT was to hunt with a rifle it had to be on private land of ten acres or more that may be an option here.


I would rather be in the woods with some one with a rifle or carbine....than one with a hand gun....I feel the rifles would make better shots on deer than a person with a handgun... there fore being safer...I have read in the past couple years that ODNR have voted on this and voted it down...the legalization of the straight wall cartrige used in the handgun.


----------

